# GPU-Z render test crashing on Geforce 6 series



## mondoGPU (Mar 22, 2012)

Have two systems here with GPU-Z v0.5.9 and v0.6.0 crashing on the Render Test.

Result: blue screen (BSOD) on nv4_disp.dll

System 1:
Geforce 6600GT AGP 128MB w/driver 296.10
Athlon64 2800+
VIA K8T800 AGP chipset

System 2:
Geforce 6200 AGP 256MB w/driver 285
Athlon64 2800+
VIA K8M800 AGP chipset

Both systems have enough RAM, are rock stable and other OpenGL / DirectX apps work fine.

Windows XP SP3 completely up2date, DirectX too.

Any thoughts?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 22, 2012)

have you tried different drivers? best drivers I found for the 6600GT was 77.77 drivers


----------



## mondoGPU (Mar 22, 2012)

I haven't tried those, but Google Chrome GPU acceleration and i think proper DXVA is not available on those drivers so i'd like to use newer ones.

It seems only GPU-Z is giving problems, DxDiag, Chrome, FarCry, 3DMark2001, 3DMark2005, FurMark, it all runs fine.


----------



## theubersmurf (Mar 22, 2012)

That graphics card isn't going to support any gpu acceleration anyway.


----------



## mondoGPU (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't know about that, but Chrome says so..


----------

